# Old Revell PT-109



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I've recently completed the old Revell 1/72 PT-109. For all the ship models I've built, this is the first time I've done this kit. 
 
It has numerous molded-on details that would be replaced with individual parts in a more modern tooling, but the overall effect is pleasing. 


I replaced the kit's life raft on the bow with a Hasegawa 37 mm cannon; JFK and crew had equipped the PT-109 with a gun of this type covertly "requisitioned" shortly before the boat's last mission.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice job on what is now a rough old kit.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Paul, you proved an old dog can still be groomed to look good! You did a real good job of it.

I'm glad to see you painted the 37 army OD. So many people make the mistake of painting it navy green same as the boat. Yes, I always figured the crew of the 109 acquired the cannon by "_any means necessary_"!

Have you read the story about the day before the 109 sank? About how the starboard forward torpedo misfired and hit the starboard depth charge! Tore it clean off the gunwale. They almost missed getting ripped into!

Bet there were some short changes after that little incident.....

Carl-


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

NIce job on the boat but thoe figures make it pop


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Jafo said:


> NIce job on the boat but thoe figures make it pop


*AGREED!*

Carl-


----------

